# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  -3-2 مقررات وظيفه عمومي

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان من 97 اولین کنکورم بود و از مدرسه برگه معافیت تحصیلی دارم تا آخر شهریور 98
حالا من جزو کدوم کد میشم؟

كد 1( دارا بودن كار ت پايا ن خدمت هوشمن د؛
كد 2( دارا بودن كار ت معافي ت دائم هوشمند )كفالت، پزشكي، ايثارگرا ن و موارد خاص(؛
كد 3( مشمولان داراي برگ معافيت موقت هولوگرام دار بدون غيبت )پزشكي، كفالت و ساير...( در مدت اعتبار آن
كد 4( متولدين سال 1354 و قبل از آن، اين قبيل مشمولان بايد پس از اعلام قبولي و در زمان ثب تنام كارت
معافيت دائم هوشمند )معافيت سني عنايت مقام معظم رهبري( را ارائه نمايند؛
كد 5( دان شآموزان سال آخر دور ه متوسط ه يا پي شدانشگاهي كه ب هصورت حضوري و پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل
بوده و تا تاريخ 31 / 6/ 98 در سنوات مجاز تحصيلي )حداكثر 20 سالگي تمام(، فار غالتحصيل م يشوند؛
كد 6( فار غالتحصيلان مقطع متوسطه )داراي مدرك پي شدانشگاهي( به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا 20 سالگي
ب صورت پيوسته و حضوري )مدارس روزانه، بزر گسالان و آموزش از راه دور( و درصورت يكه وارد غيبت
نشده باشند؛
تبصره: دان شآموزاني كه دوره متوس ������������ طه )سال اول متوس ������������ طه( را از مهر 91 آغاز كرده باشند، سقف مجاز
سنوات تحصيلي آنان حداكثر تا پايان 20 سالگي خواهد بود.
كد 7( دان شآموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت )قبل از 18 سالگي تمام( موفق به دريافت پي شدانشگاهي
شده باشند، ب هشرط نداشتن غيبت؛







_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_کد 3 هستم ؟ یا 6 ؟_

----------


## artim

> _کد 3 هستم ؟ یا 6 ؟_



کد 6 هست
فقط جنبه اماری داره و هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## saeed_zz

> کد 6 هست
> فقط جنبه اماری داره و هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد


من مرخصی دارم از دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی و گرنه سربازم کد من چنده؟
باتشکر

----------


## artim

> من مرخصی دارم از دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی و گرنه سربازم کد من چنده؟
> باتشکر


کد 3
فقط جنبه اماری داره و هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## mahdi_artur

> _سلام دوستان من 97 اولین کنکورم بود و از مدرسه برگه معافیت تحصیلی دارم تا آخر شهریور 98
> حالا من جزو کدوم کد میشم؟
> 
> كد 1( دارا بودن كار ت پايا ن خدمت هوشمن د؛
> كد 2( دارا بودن كار ت معافي ت دائم هوشمند )كفالت، پزشكي، ايثارگرا ن و موارد خاص(؛
> كد 3( مشمولان داراي برگ معافيت موقت هولوگرام دار بدون غيبت )پزشكي، كفالت و ساير...( در مدت اعتبار آن
> كد 4( متولدين سال 1354 و قبل از آن، اين قبيل مشمولان بايد پس از اعلام قبولي و در زمان ثب تنام كارت
> معافيت دائم هوشمند )معافيت سني عنايت مقام معظم رهبري( را ارائه نمايند؛
> كد 5( دان شآموزان سال آخر دور ه متوسط ه يا پي شدانشگاهي كه ب هصورت حضوري و پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل
> ...


*سید جان 6 رو باید میزدی
فقط یه سوال واسم پیش اومده یعنی اگه کسی تا مهر 98 معافیت داشته باشه ولی سنش به 20 سال نرسیده باشه (19 سالش باشه) تا وقتی به 20 سال نرسیده براش مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


سید جان 6 رو باید میزدی
فقط یه سوال واسم پیش اومده یعنی اگه کسی تا مهر 98 معافیت داشته باشه ولی سنش به 20 سال نرسیده باشه (19 سالش باشه) تا وقتی به 20 سال نرسیده براش مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟


مرسی اوکی 
اره چون خودمم 19 سالمه تا شهریور 98 معافیت دارم_

----------


## mahTEn

منم تگ کردی :Yahoo (4): 
والا من فعلا درگیر کارای معافیتمم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
منم بین کد3 و6 موندم :Yahoo (21): 
نظر خودم بیشتر رو3عه :Yahoo (21): 
هلپ می پلیززززز :Yahoo (21): 



سید محض یاداوری من دخترم :Yahoo (21): 
از خدمت و بقیه مسائلش سردرنمیارم :Yahoo (4): 
منو تو تایپیکای لوازم ارایشی و این داستانا تگ کن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## milad1998

> منم تگ کردی
> والا من فعلا درگیر کارای معافیتمم
> منم بین کد3 و6 موندم
> نظر خودم بیشتر رو3عه
> هلپ می پلیززززز
> 
> 
> 
> سید محض یاداوری من دخترم
> ...


نه حاج خانوم! سید کار درستی کرده شما رو تگ کرده. سال دیگ میخان طرح سربازی دخترا رو اجرایی کنن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

اگ قبول نشین باید برین سربازی :Yahoo (4): . مراقب باشین غیبت نخورین :Yahoo (4): 



درضمن اینم بگم ک کد 6 مناسب شماس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farzad_76

*سلام من پیام نورم ولی قراره اسفند ماه انصراف بدم و تا اسفند 98 هم فرصت دارم الان با این شرایطم کد نظام وظیفه چند بزنم*

----------


## mahTEn

> نه حاج خانوم! سید کار درستی کرده شما رو تگ کرده. سال دیگ میخان طرح سربازی دخترا رو اجرایی کنن
> 
> اگ قبول نشین باید برین سربازی. مراقب باشین غیبت نخورین
> 
> 
> 
> 
> درضمن اینم بگم ک کد 6 مناسب شماس



بیا حتی اینام فهمیدن از پسرا ابی گرم نمیشه تصمیم گرفتن دخترا رو وارد عمل کنن :Yahoo (4): 
ما ک عین شما پسرا واسه یه سربازیه ساده اینهمه ادا اصول و سوسول بازی درنمیاریم :Yahoo (4): 
ما با کله میریم :Yahoo (21): 


اِوا خاک عالم :Yahoo (21): منکه کد3رو زدم :Yahoo (21): 
ممنون ک گفتی کد6مناسبمه :Yahoo (1): 
دراسرع وقت ادیت میزنم :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> *سلام من پیام نورم ولی قراره اسفند ماه انصراف بدم و تا اسفند 98 هم فرصت دارم الان با این شرایطم کد نظام وظیفه چند بزنم*


فرقی نداره 6 میتونی بزنه
جنبه اماری داره فقط

----------

